

Nokia acquires Smarterphone AS - Sandman
http://www.bgr.com/2012/01/06/nokia-acquires-smarterphone-as-eyes-feature-phone-rebound/

======
ifearthenight
This is an interesting development. Anyone think this might signal a potential
splitting of the company? Smartphone (god I hate that word) division to MS and
entry level phones staying in Finland?

~~~
brudgers
Looks more like a talent acquisition based on the press release.

